# Good idea or bad idea? Taking 8 week puppy to family party for socialization



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

My sister in law is having a baby shower this Saturday and I was reading a bit about it being okay to take your puppy to meet new places and people before having all of their shots as long as it was safe. So I think this would be okay but what do you think?

My brother has an adult male cocker spaniel, and a puppy (16 weeks?) male pitbull. I think it'll be a great chance for my pup to meet new people and interact with them, especially kids, and also for the two puppies to play together and begin establishing a relationship. I don't want my brother's pitbull to become dog-aggressive and I think this would be good for both of them.

Neither of my brother's dogs have been sick, they stay in the back yard 95% of the time. My pup has only had her first set of shots at 7 weeks.

What do you think, is this a good idea and I should bring her along or is it a bad idea and I should leave her at home?


----------



## paigedanielle3 (May 28, 2014)

Has your puppy been introduced to other dogs before? And big groups of people? If not it may be very intimidating for your puppy at first. And you may not know how your pup gets along with other people/canines yet. If you do have an idea, and your dog is playful and confident I'd say yes, maybe bring a chew toy and some treats so when your dog is interacting Nicely with the other dos and people praise her/him. I heard early socialization is healthy for pups! Don't leave your GSD pup by its self at home, you made the commitment so your need to care for it!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd be very careful about introducing her to other dogs, unless you're 100% sure they're great with puppies. Not all dogs are. A bad experience at this age could have lasting effects, so I don't know if I'd risk it. As paigedanielle mentioned, it could be overwhelming. 

Socialization needs to be a positive experience, and being swarmed by a bunch of kids might not be a bit much for a young puppy. If you decide to take her anyway, please bring a crate and be prepared to crate her in a quiet room for at least part of the time.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

I just found out the pitbull puppy doesn't have any shots at all. So now I don't know if that changes anything.

I've only had my dog for 2 days now so we're still trying to get a grip on her personality but so far she's been curious, calm, and a bit timid. Just this morning she started walking around more of the house on her own and really following us around. She has already been introduced to our 2 other dogs, both chihuahuas, and she was really calm around them. Just wanted to see what they were about and then she'd go away to do something else.

If I leave her at home she won't be home alone, there will be people at home and I'm getting her kennel today as well so she'll have a place to be if they don't want to watch her. If I take her with me I'll be right next to her the entire time and will bring a fresh bag of bacon treats for them.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

This is her day and very important for people into those things, so I would definitely get her thoughts on it. Also, dog aggression has a huge genetic component to it in the bully breed. You can do all the socialization in the world but as they mature that is when they can develop intolerances for other dogs. 

Dog/Dog Tolerance | BAD RAP


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'd be very careful about introducing her to other dogs, unless you're 100% sure they're great with puppies. Not all dogs are. A bad experience at this age could have lasting effects, so I don't know if I'd risk it. As paigedanielle mentioned, it could be overwhelming.
> 
> Socialization needs to be a positive experience, and being swarmed by a bunch of kids might not be a bit much for a young puppy. If you decide to take her anyway, please bring a crate and be prepared to crate her in a quiet room for at least part of the time.


The adult dog that's at my brothers house is great with puppies, people, and other dogs. He's very calm and well behaved. The pitbull puppy plays nicely with the adult and all the kids and people he comes in contact with.

I would be there the entire time and it would give me a good reason to not be too involved with the baby shower lol

I would bring some snacks and her toys and a crate as well with me. The kids usually just spend their times running around playing by themselves and the dogs are mostly ignored except for the few minutes in between when they remember how cute puppies are and come to pet them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

YORCHI said:


> I just found out the pitbull puppy doesn't have any shots at all. So now I don't know if that changes anything.


It would for me. Due to her age and that you've only had her for a couple of days, I'd be focusing on bonding with you rather than meeting a bunch of new people and some dogs. And if she is a bit timid you really want to be especially careful not to toss too much at her too quickly and overwhelm her. With the right kind of socialization her demeanor should be relaxed and happy. If she's at all stressed you're doing more harm than good.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> This is her day and very important for people into those things, so I would definitely get her thoughts on it. Also, dog aggression has a huge genetic component to it in the bully breed. You can do all the socialization in the world but as they mature that is when they can develop intolerances for other dogs.
> 
> Dog/Dog Tolerance | BAD RAP


Yes you're right, I know she won't mind if I bring my puppy, they won't be in the way at all, and it'll keep me away from the baby shower as well lol

As far as the pitbull, yes I'm also aware of the dog aggressive nature most of them have. Which is why I'd like to at least give it a try, I'd hate for him to have a bad dog on his hands if I can help out by giving him some help socializing his dog. He's not the kind to read online about the best ways to raise a dog and prevent problems.


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Considering that at 16wks the Pibble pup should have completed his course of vaccines, and he has NONE, I would not risk allowing your puppy to play with him, depending on it's age. How old it your puppy and does he/she have their shots completed?


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It would for me. Due to her age and that you've only had her for a couple of days, I'd be focusing on bonding with you rather than meeting a bunch of new people and some dogs. And if she is a bit timid you really want to be especially careful not to toss too much at her too quickly and overwhelm her. With the right kind of socialization her demeanor should be relaxed and happy. If she's at all stressed you're doing more harm than good.


I think you're right, I think I'll just leave her at home with my in-laws while we're at the party. Maybe next time we visit without all the people there would be a better time to introduce them together. We don't see my family that often, and I know he's not the kind to take his dog to puppy classes and walk him around to meet and play with other dogs.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Tattersail said:


> Considering that at 16wks the Pibble pup should have completed his course of vaccines, and he has NONE, I would not risk allowing your puppy to play with him, depending on it's age. How old it your puppy and does he/she have their shots completed?


My puppy is 7 weeks and has her first set of shots and deworming.

I decided not to take her with me. It does seem like too much stimulation and not enough time between her and I bonding where she can fully trust me to take care of her and not put her in trouble. I think I'll just take her on a later date to visit and meet when there aren't so many new people.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think that's best. In a few weeks she'll be older, you'll have a better idea of her personality, and you can pick a time to introduce her to the family under more low key circumstances.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone, I didn't think it would be such a shock to her but yes you're right and I should plan it more carefully and consider her personality.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Stay away if the Pitt hasn't had shots. Not a good idea....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Bad idea. Uncontrolled environment with dog illiterate people there giving a high probability of a bad experience vs all positive ones.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

> I just found out the pitbull puppy doesn't have any shots at all. So now I don't know if that changes anything


Stick firm to your decision to leave her at home! NO shots? You are opening your pup up to WAY too much health risk. She's too young to play with strange dogs. Too many people will be frightening. You will teach the world can be a chaotic and scary place not welcoming. VERY bad idea. TOO young. No shots on the puppy? You have no idea what it could be carrying.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh oh, if these folks have not done any immunization, they have most likely "not' done any anti "I don't like this dog because he is a dog!!" training?? 

My BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix loved puppies! But I did a lot of work with him to make him safe around other dogs! He scared the crap out of a whole bunch of folks and a lab owner at a vet office once! He busted free from my wife and bum rushed a Lab!!! He did a nip,nip,nip on the Labs neck! Different target with a different temperament, the outcome could have been a lot different! 

Don't know these Pitts or these owners?? If you feel you "must" expose your dog to them for some reason??? "After" he is fully immunized do walks with them on neutral territory and then let them meet on his/her turf with a fabric muzzle on! 

If they are not willing to do that then...just say "NO!"


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

good decision, OP. for so many reasons!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good decision.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Daisy stayed home and relaxed. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## surfius (Nov 3, 2020)

To tell the truth, I prefer to make and visit parties without animals and small kids. Because if you are with them you must always take care of them and pay attention about everything were good. So there remains no time for yourself and rest on such a party.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

6 year old thread. I think the party is over


----------

